# new acronym request



## fba827 (Mar 25, 2009)

small request but feel free to say no.

can you add "NAD" and "NADs" to the acronym roll-over?

I keep seeing this term popup more and more on the 4e rules boards here and at WotC and it took me a moment to understand that it meant something other than slang for .... a part of the male anatomy.

Example usage: How do I improve my fighter's 3 NADs?

Apparently it stands for Non-AC Defenses (the Fortitude, Reflex, and Will Defenses)


----------



## Morrus (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never heard of it in my life... have you got any links to examples of it being used here?


----------



## fba827 (Mar 25, 2009)

At a quick glance, here are two that jumped out at me ...


http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4th-edition-rules/248453-how-important-feasible-3-good-nads.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...4th-edition-phbii-shaman-lets-hear-about.html - starts talking about NADs in post 10, and then it's quoted again on the second page of that thread.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 25, 2009)

For what it's worth, I actually read the first linked thread because I wanted to know what NADs was supposed to be, and it still didn't stay in my conscious memory.
Honestly, sometimes people just go NADs with their abbreviations.

...

I'll show myself out.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 1, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO Don't let another Gish Happen


----------



## DaveyJones (Apr 1, 2009)

Go NADs.

i won't be able to read the use of that acronym without thinking of huge brass ones.


----------

